# Cygolite Hotshot 200. Any owners out there?



## Primorsky (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello all
Any owners of the new Hotshot 200 tail light? I have a couple of questions for you...

- How bright the Hotshot Pro 200 in a bright daytime ﻿environment, especially under direct sunlight?

- What about its completely new feature called the "Adaptive Flash"? Does it really works? In a positive or negative way? Can it be turned off? 

- Can its new mounting system (rubber band) be replaced with an old clip system (e.g. borrowed from the older 150 model) ? I guess that the new mount is likely bad for a helmets.

Thanks.﻿


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Have the pro 200 and the older 150. Both very very bright, 200 has a wider beam.

I picked up the 150 after seeing a mate out on the road with one during the day. Pretty visible.

Mounts not swapable as far as I can tell.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Didn't know there was a 200 version of the Hotshot but glad to hear about the upgrade. Now how well something in this output range works in full daylight is really up to the opinion of the user. I use a Hotshot 150 but for the most part I don't use mine in full daylight. Heavily overcast day...meh, maybe....sun set, yes indeedy...road with lots of in and out shade on a bright day, perhaps.

Now if I rode on a heavily traveled highway with traffic over 50mph on a bright sunny day with a lot of 18 wheeled truck traffic than likely I'd use mine on the highest setting and kick-in my seat stay lights that have a red / white / flashing mode for a little extra "WTF is that", effect.


----------



## Primorsky (Jul 9, 2015)

znomit said:


> Have the pro 200 and the older 150. Both very very bright, 200 has a wider beam.
> I picked up the 150 after seeing a mate out on the road with one during the day. Pretty visible.
> Mounts not swapable as far as I can tell.


That's good. I am looking for a tail light for rides in a highly intensive city traffic. During the day time, mainly. Also, a Cygolite lights has unbeatable price for their brightness.



> Mounts not swapable as far as I can tell.


Really? So, unlike the 150 model, the pro 200 has no swapable mounts? That's bad news, but quite strange. At least, the manufacturer claims that the seat post mount (or e.g. their optional rack mount) is compatible with all Hotshots (with exception of the HS Micro light)...


----------



## Primorsky (Jul 9, 2015)

Cat-man-do said:


> Now if I rode on a heavily traveled highway with traffic over 50mph on a bright sunny day with a lot of 18 wheeled truck traffic than likely I'd use mine on the highest setting and kick-in my seat stay lights that have a red / white / flashing mode for a little extra "WTF is that", effect.


Thanks.
Great idea. Also had some thoughts about imitation of the police car's lights (from a distance). This can be very useful against drunk drivers and headless "racers", on a dark countryside roads especially (evening, or night).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Primorsky said:


> Thanks.
> Great idea. Also had some thoughts about imitation of the police car's lights (from a distance). This can be very useful against drunk drivers and headless "racers", on a dark countryside roads especially (evening, or night).


The red / white flashing lights I have mounted on my seat-stays I never really use. I bought them more than a year ago and since then I have considered removing them since I really don't feel I need them at night and I rarely use any rear light during the day. At dusk or night I'm using the Hotshot 150 on the seatpost and a Gemini Iris on back of my helmet. Both lamps are very bright and very visible from behind. Both provide a medium wide beam pattern and work very well together in combo. If someone can't see those at night they ain't'a gonna see anything.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Primorsky said:


> Really? So, unlike the 150 model, the pro 200 has no swapable mounts? That's bad news, but quite strange. At least, the manufacturer claims that the seat post mount (or e.g. their optional rack mount) is compatible with all Hotshots (with exception of the HS Micro light)...


OK, I had a closer look and yes, they can be swapped out. Never knew that.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Primorsky said:


> Thanks.
> Great idea. Also had some thoughts about imitation of the police car's lights (from a distance). This can be very useful against drunk drivers and headless "racers", on a dark countryside roads especially (evening, or night).


More and more I kept seeing cyclists using small flashing white lights on the rear of their bikes. It might be a trend. Definitely gets you seen better in the day.

Hey, I know this is a dumb question but I have to ask; What did you mean by "Headless Racers". That comment left me scratching my head..


----------

